# Yanmar tiller attechment



## Always something (6 mo ago)

Today I picked up a yanmar RSB 1501 tiller attachment. Got it for salavage price .I really want to make it work .Would anyone know where I can find another one for parts ? The drive chain housing is busted beyond repair .They didn't save the pieces. If anyone knows of of one or if someone is parting one out .Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Always something said:


> Today I picked up a yanmar RSB 1501 tiller attachment. Got it for salavage price .I really want to make it work .Would anyone know where I can find another one for parts ? The drive chain housing is busted beyond repair .They didn't save the pieces. If anyone knows of of one or if someone is parting one out .Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I'd think if that was destroyed, I'd just go with pillow-block bearings and an exposed dry chain and sprocket set-up.


----------



## Sullys5010 (Dec 22, 2021)

What he said^ 👍. Just like a snowblower.


----------



## Always something (6 mo ago)

Groo said:


> I'd think if that was destroyed, I'd just go with pillow-block bearings and an exposed dry chain and sprocket set-up.


Looks like it will come to that .Well something like that .The chain case was the oil reservoir for the whole thing .lady said they hit a rock .I think what happened was a bearing went and busted the bottom off the housing with the drive chains help .you got me to looking at what if .I might be able to do to make it work .Other models have a gear drive system .The hosing part that holds the bearings is intact.I will need to change all the bearings to prelubed sealed .Figure how to seal oil in the drive gear box .Or pack the whole thing in grease somehow .Money is always tight .I built my own post driver .Built my on splitter .All from a old dumpster lift system from a old truck.I should be able to make it work .Just another part would make it a lot easier .
I like the easy route .If it ain't old and obsolete or almost, it ain't mine.Always something !.


----------



## Sullys5010 (Dec 22, 2021)

Always something said:


> Looks like it will come to that .Well something like that .The chain case was the oil reservoir for the whole thing .lady said they hit a rock .I think what happened was a bearing went and busted the bottom off the housing with the drive chains help .you got me to looking at what if .I might be able to do to make it work .Other models have a gear drive system .The hosing part that holds the bearings is intact.I will need to change all the bearings to prelubed sealed .Figure how to seal oil in the drive gear box .Or pack the whole thing in grease somehow .Money is always tight .I built my own post driver .Built my on splitter .All from a old dumpster lift system from a old truck.I should be able to make it work .Just another part would make it a lot easier .
> I like the easy route .If it ain't old and obsolete or almost, it ain't mine.Always something !.


Looks like you’ll have no problem Making it work 👍


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Always something said:


> Today I picked up a yanmar RSB 1501 tiller attachment. Got it for salavage price .I really want to make it work .Would anyone know where I can find another one for parts ? The drive chain housing is busted beyond repair .They didn't save the pieces. If anyone knows of of one or if someone is parting one out .Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I may have the PDF manual for it over at the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group, link below in my signature. 

The RSB1501 is part of the RS, RSA, RSB and RSC tiller family. And the 1500 Series. Many use parts that are interchangeable. You just got to have the Parts Manual to verify what is common and what isn't.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Always something said:


> Looks like it will come to that .Well something like that .The chain case was the oil reservoir for the whole thing .lady said they hit a rock .I think what happened was a bearing went and busted the bottom off the housing with the drive chains help .you got me to looking at what if .I might be able to do to make it work .Other models have a gear drive system .The hosing part that holds the bearings is intact.I will need to change all the bearings to prelubed sealed .Figure how to seal oil in the drive gear box .Or pack the whole thing in grease somehow .Money is always tight .I built my own post driver .Built my on splitter .All from a old dumpster lift system from a old truck.I should be able to make it work .Just another part would make it a lot easier .
> I like the easy route .If it ain't old and obsolete or almost, it ain't mine.Always something !.


If you can die-cast or plainly machine out the 2 housings, or find another Yanmar, Kubota, Iseki, Mitsubishi, Satoh, etc Japan made tiller with a busted gear box, a marriage of the two would make a good working tiller for you.

You are looking for the drive system in the yellow circle.










Could you fabricate something like this?










Or










Then a simple cover can be made with a heat gun and a sheet of plastic to form.

If you knew the size of the chain drive, finding another brand cover to work is possible. This is one of many on the web. RTS50 Bush Hog tiller cover as shown.










Some of the Deere tillers are like the Yanmar models. 

30 - TILLER, TRACTOR-MOUNTED DRIVE CHAIN AND HOUSING [A09] EPC John Deere AM30580 CCE online :: AVS.Parts


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Always something said:


> Looks like it will come to that .Well something like that .The chain case was the oil reservoir for the whole thing .lady said they hit a rock .I think what happened was a bearing went and busted the bottom off the housing with the drive chains help .you got me to looking at what if .I might be able to do to make it work .Other models have a gear drive system .The hosing part that holds the bearings is intact.I will need to change all the bearings to prelubed sealed .Figure how to seal oil in the drive gear box .Or pack the whole thing in grease somehow .Money is always tight .I built my own post driver .Built my on splitter .All from a old dumpster lift system from a old truck.I should be able to make it work .Just another part would make it a lot easier .
> I like the easy route .If it ain't old and obsolete or almost, it ain't mine.Always something !.


snowmobile chain drives are similar to the tiller, can easily handle the power, and have numerous sprocket options. that might be an option to consider, if you can find one close to the same distance


----------

